# كل ما يحتاجه أي مهندس ومشرفي ومهندسي السلامة هام جدا



## safety113 (30 ديسمبر 2009)

مجموعة اوراق عمل اكسل
بها مفكرة العام للاعوام من 1900 وحتى 2078 بما فيها مفكرة عام 2010
كافة التحويلات
معادلات الرياضيات
حساب مساحات
حساب حجوم
واغراض اخرى كثيرة

انظر الى المرفقات


----------



## abdoonline_1 (30 ديسمبر 2009)

طيب سؤال لحضرتك
انا مهندس زراعى هل ينفع ادرس كورسات safety و ابقى مهندس متخصص
واذا كان ينفع ممكن ترشدى حضرتك و اكون عاجز عن الشكر


----------



## safety113 (30 ديسمبر 2009)

نعم ولكن المشوار طويل
حيث من المفترض ان تبدأ العمل الحقلي كضابط سلامة
بعد ذلك تتطور الى مشرف سلامة
حيث تحتاج الى كورسات: اندكشن+لباس الامان+تصرفات واوضاع الامنة والغير امنة
السقالات+الحفر الامن+العمل بالاعلى+الاشعاعات+الرفع والتنزيل+التوعية البيئية
اذون وموافقات العمل+الاماكن المغلقة
وتحتاج الى تدريب عملي عليها
وانا جاهز للبدء بفتح كورسات على هذا الموقع اذا وافقت الادارة
شكرا لاهتمامك


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (31 ديسمبر 2009)

مجموعة ممتازة
بارك الله فيك
ننتظر جديديك وما وعدت فيه بالرد السابق


----------



## ahmedeng2007 (6 يناير 2010)

ملف رائع جداااااااااااااااا و نرجو المزيد


----------



## adel63 (23 يناير 2010)

:73:
انا عايز تعليمات السلامه والصحه المهنيه للزائرين الى المصنع


----------



## م.سعد نجم (23 يناير 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## hmmed (23 يناير 2010)

هو الهالون؟
غاز الهالون يقع ضمن تصنيف المواد الهالوجينية التى يدخل الكلور والفلور والبروم واليود فى تركيبها. وغاز الهالون هو عبارة عن غاز الميثان الذى يتكون من ذرة كربون وأربع ذرات هيدروجين يحدث تكسير للترابط مابين ذرات الكربون والهيدروجين بأن تحل الفلور أو الكلور أو البروم محل الهيدروجين وهذا المركب الجديد أثقل من حيث الوزن الذري عن المركب الأول وبالتالي يستقر المركب الجديد على سطح الحريق نتيجة لزيادة الثقل والتي يتبعها زيادة في الترابط والتي تحتاج إلى قوة كبيرة لفك هذا الترابطن ويُستخدم فى إطفاء الحرائق

السؤال ماهو البديل أنظمة الإطفاء بالغاز النظيف fm-200/fe-227 لحماية غرف الكمبيوتر والمناطق الحساسة


----------



## s3d_100 (27 يناير 2010)

لدي استفسار ؟؟؟

اعمل مدرب امن وسلامة واطفاء حرائق ولدي دبلوم ودورات في اطفاء الحرائق .
سؤالي :

كيف استطيع اكمال الدراسة الجامعية في نفس التخصص عن طريق الدراسة عن بعد وما افضل دولة عربية اوعالمية تدرس هذا التخصص ومدى الاعتراف بها .


----------



## madona 111 (29 يناير 2010)

ملفات رائعة جدا
فعلا تلزم الجميع
شكرا safety113


----------



## Eng.Morjan (29 يناير 2010)

شكرا لك ملف جيد


----------



## عماد ماهر (29 يناير 2010)

مشكور لهذا الملف الرائع


----------



## عمروصلاح (30 يناير 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## safety113 (15 فبراير 2010)

السيد عمر ان كنت حملت المرفقات اخبرني


----------



## zizo_abdelwahed (7 مارس 2010)

مشكور جدا على الملفات


----------



## husscorps (14 مارس 2010)

thanks a lot & good luck


----------



## shawky_srs (19 مارس 2010)

مشكور وايد


----------



## MR.HOSSAM86 (19 مارس 2010)

*الرض على طلبك*

طيب سؤال لحضرتك
انا مهندس زراعى هل ينفع ادرس كورسات safety و ابقى مهندس متخصص
واذا كان ينفع ممكن ترشدى حضرتك و اكون عاجز عن الشكر




ينفع ولو تحب تعرف اكتر ممكن تكلمنى على الرقم 
0103768022


----------



## safety113 (19 مارس 2010)

ينفع ياعمي ينفع
ان كانت لغتك الانكليزية قوية سيكون وضعك افضل


----------



## agharieb (23 أبريل 2010)

الف الف شكر


----------



## lionasd (30 أبريل 2010)

thxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## hwash (3 مايو 2010)

مساء الخير 
اشكركم على هذا الموظوع واشكر السائل واتمنى للجميع التوفيق 
في الحقيقة 
أنا مهندس زراعي والحمد الله التحقت كا مستشار السلامة والسلامه والبيئه والصحه مع احد الشركات البتروليه مع ارمكو نضام ctc (مقاول ) وأخذة منهم خبره في هذا المجال الذي اعتبره مجال مليئ بلمعلومات وفي نفس الوقت مجال يدخل في جميع الاعمال في الشركات والحكومات وغيرها في مجال الحياة العملية وهو وهذا فضل من الله 
اتمنى أن توافق الادارة بعمل الكورسات الخاصة في هذا المجال 
أتمنى للجميع التوفيق 
في الح


----------



## احمد المشرقي (5 مايو 2010)

شكرا اخي و جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## محمود بعيبش (3 مايو 2011)

من المواضيع الشيقة والرائعة


----------



## elazazy (16 مايو 2011)

*جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك*​


----------



## NAIF1399 (17 مايو 2011)

يسلمووووووووووووووووووووو


----------



## مراد الحمدي (19 مايو 2011)

انا لا اجد من الكلمات ما اعبر به عن شكري وامتناني لهذا المنتدى الرائع المفيد وما يقدمه من خدمات جليلة 
شكرا شكرا للقائمين عليه والمشاركين فيه


----------



## مهندس محمد جمعه (19 مايو 2011)

بارك الله فيك و فى علمك


----------



## عمر كاممل (9 يونيو 2011)

جزاكم الله خير الجزاء
والله المستعان ، و عليه التكلان


----------



## سعيد معمل (11 يونيو 2011)

بارك الله فيك نافعة


----------



## سكنونو (12 يونيو 2011)

ملفات رائعة جدا


----------



## jak88 (14 يونيو 2011)

thanxxxxxx


----------



## سليم صبرة (14 يوليو 2011)

مشكور اخى احمد ان شاء الله اتمنى لك مزيد من التقدم


----------



## خلوف العراقي (26 يوليو 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## ALI IPBD (29 يوليو 2011)

شكرا جزيلا .......... بانتظار المزيد منكم.......التوفيق والسمو لجنابكم


----------



## سعود احمد (12 أغسطس 2011)

ربنا يعطيك العافيه على الموضوع بس استاذا عندي استفسار ورجوالرد
انا حاصل على دبلوم في الهندسه المدنيه وتوظفت في غير تخصصي ممكن اغير تخصصي مهندس سلامه ؟
لا اعمل مشرف احرمات انابيب غاز 
وشكرا وكل عام ونتو بخير


----------



## amerelghamry (14 أغسطس 2011)

جزاك الله عنا كل خير


----------



## Abdelrahman Mostaf (22 أغسطس 2011)

thanks


----------



## مهندس الخبر (4 سبتمبر 2011)

ملفات رائعة جدا
فعلا تلزم الجميع


----------



## MECH.ENG.88 (21 سبتمبر 2011)

ملفات ممتازة شكرا جزيلا لك


----------



## Safety007 (22 سبتمبر 2011)

المعلومات جيده و مفيده


----------



## EL3SHRY73 (23 سبتمبر 2011)

مجهود رائع


----------



## hgwrv2000 (25 سبتمبر 2011)

مجموعة ممتازة
بارك الله فيك
ننتظر جديديك وما وعدت فيه بالرد السابق


----------



## arab07 (27 سبتمبر 2011)

السلام ....انا مهندس في الوقاية والامن الصناعي واملك خبرة سنوات في الميدان كل من يريد المساعدة انا في الخدمة


----------



## arab07 (27 سبتمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم انا مهندس وقاية وامن صناعي واملك خبرة سنوات في الميدان كل من يريد المساعدة انا في الخدمة


----------



## ابو فارس اللحياني (20 نوفمبر 2011)

*اعتقد ان غاز النوفك مهم جدا ولكن هل سيكون بديل ؟
*


----------



## safety113 (22 نوفمبر 2011)

*شكرا لكل من مر على الموضوع
*​


----------



## adel104 (30 نوفمبر 2011)

عاجز عن الشكر


----------



## ايهاب الزيات (27 ديسمبر 2011)

مشكور يااخى جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## سفيان عبد الباري (15 يناير 2012)

شكرا أخي على الموضوع


----------



## safety113 (16 يناير 2012)

اهلا بك وبكل لشباب الطيبة


----------



## enwaijee (18 يناير 2012)

جزاكم الله عنا كل خير


----------



## petro_man (18 يناير 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا وجعلكم دائما نفع للبشرية


----------



## emad hamza (24 يناير 2012)

لوسمعتم يشباب لوفيه حد بيعرف يشتغل علي برنامج ايلت انا محتاج البرنامج ده اوي وجزاكم الله عنا الخير


----------



## عصام م.ا.م (25 يناير 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## أبو يزن أسامة (25 يناير 2012)

ملف رائع جداً سلمت يداك


----------



## M.Kheir (25 يناير 2012)

the best Place for safety in Middle east Is Oman , Muscat
UK and USA , Aus and Canada are the best Oversease


----------



## ايمن عبد الفتاح مح (17 فبراير 2012)

جزاكم الله عنا كل خير


----------



## safety_engineer (22 فبراير 2012)

ملف فوق الممتاز


----------



## assedjafar2007 (27 فبراير 2012)

*ملف رائع جداااااااااااااااا و نرجو المزيد*​


----------



## جمال سعدالدين (23 نوفمبر 2013)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## Dr Abdulaziz (23 نوفمبر 2013)

جزاك الله خير


----------

